
New notification tool - stevesol
http://www.kitwall.com
======
stevesol
This tool helps anyone publish to their audiences. Elimintaes the chat between
members and keeps the focus on the messages. Ideal for corporate and
announcement purposes. Normal use cases, PTAs, capaigning, office
communications, event organization etc.

